
Why Does Microsoft Still Offer a 32-bit OS? - rbanffy
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/64-bit-os-vs-32-bit-os/
======
andreiw
For one, it makes legacy x86 support in the upcoming ARM64 Windows SKU that
much simpler and lighter weight, since there's less stuff to support (and a
smaller address space to virtualize). Since every bit of software, in
practice, already has to be 32 and 64-bit, MS can focus on 32-bit x86 emu
alone for compat, and let vendors ship ARM64 binaries if required.

